
Broke teen who sold kidney for an iPhone now bedridden for life - ccnafr
https://www.news.com.au/technology/gadgets/mobile-phones/broke-teen-who-sold-kidney-for-an-iphone-now-bedridden-for-life/news-story/6e76c09316bfdff8a1eaf09243fc14e7
======
NoPicklez
That's terrible and the article says he did it to show off to his friends.

What about the following year when a new model comes out? Not a lot of
foreplanning there.

------
alimw
If you give up a kidney in sanitary conditions (apparently lacking in this
case) it should be quite safe and may well save someone's life. This article
is irresponsible to deride the decision as stupid. I haven't done it but I
applaud anyone who does.
[http://www.giveakidney.org/](http://www.giveakidney.org/)

